# Roger Waters The Wall 2012



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

May 26, 2012 - BC Place, Vancouver
May 28, 2012 - Rexall Place, Edmonton
May 31, 2012 - MTS Centre, Winnipeg

June 23, 2012 - Rogers Centre, Toronto
June 25, 2012 - Scotiabank Place, Ottawa
June 26, 2012 - Bell Centre, Montreal


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Toronto prices;

$35.50, $69.50, $89.50, $125.00 and $250.00


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I love Vancouver in May. :banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seen it twice on the first time through. Highly recommended.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't miss it. You will be dissapointed.

[video=youtube;w79ai5SeF9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w79ai5SeF9Y[/video]

I recorded the whole show


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ok, I just got my tickets through a pre-sale using the Live Nation app.

I have a question for anyone who has been to concerts at Rogers Centre. Using the app, I selected 'beat available' in the $125 price range for 2 tickets. I ended up getting section A4 row 22 which is pretty crazy. That is the first section, almost centre stage. So where are the $250 tickets is I got those kind of seats in the lower price range? Is it just some fluke that I got those seats?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice grab on the seats, torndownunit. You'll be fine (in a mind-melting, out of body experience sorta way) sitting 22 rows back there. A7 is the "dead centre" section and the top price sections are A5 - A9. You'll be straight on for the projections on the left wall. To be honest, I saw it a couple times last year and rarely found myself looking at the band onstage. I thought about getting tickets again through the Waters presale, but it was one of those where you don't get your seat assignments at the time of purchase - just a straight "yes you got tickets" or no. Too pricey to take that gamble on what would be the 3rd time around for me.

I'd be more than pleased with the seats you got though.

Here's the general seating chart from the Rogers Centre - doesn't seem to take the actual size of "The Wall" into it - but it'll be right in front of you.

http://www.rogerscentre.com/seatmaps/2012_RogerWaters_Seating.pdf


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot this is at Rogers this time around and not the ACC. Going to be a big crowd on hand


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

See, on the map on the Live Nation app, the A sections are a lot different. A4 is more front and centre. The stage shows slightly different as well on that map, I am assuming to take the wall into account. I can't paste a copy of that map though because it's in the Live Nation App, under the venue info for the concert.

Whether they are in the location on the map you posted, or the one I saw, they are still great looking seats though. I am definitely not complainingg, more wondering what the difference in the seats was.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Roger does some goofiness with his ticket prices - you can buy 1st row A7 on TM right now (platinum seating option for around $550 each) - but you're going to miss the majority of the "show" from there. Cool if you've ever wanted to tell your friends "Roger Waters spit on me" - but this isn't the sort of show where closer is necessarily better. Roger is more than willing to cater to the "money is no object" crowd...

Top price seats are directly in front of the band - but in reality, that's only for the first set of the show. By the time the 2nd set rolls around, the whole stage is "Wall".

Here's the TM link - maybe this is closer to what you saw and it shows a bit more wall dimensions to it;

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/exchange/1000475FCD2F9A3F?tm_link=edp_buytix


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

the crappy part is waiting till June! I haven't been to a big concert for years because I think the ticket prices are ridiculous. This seems like one that will be worth it because it's to visual though.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Picked up some tickets today to the MTS winnipeg show in may. looking forward to seeing the concert, every review has been stellar. Also looking forward to the release of the live DVD in the future.


----------



## Pete the Rocker (Nov 3, 2011)

Saw the show in Vancouver in December, it was an amzing experience. I was blown away by the sound, and the projections. I have my tickets for the show at BC place in May, this time we are closer to the stage and on the floor. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pete the Rocker said:


> Saw the show in Vancouver in December, it was an amzing experience. I was blown away by the sound, and the projections. I have my tickets for the show at BC place in May, this time we are closer to the stage and on the floor. It's gonna be awesome.


Yes, the sound at those shows was probably the best I have ever heard in an arena setting. I hope they can reproduce it in a place like Rogers Center as well.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll be there in Toronto. I saw him the last time he was in town and it was great. Floor seats this time!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A slice from a recent interview with Waters by Rolling Stone. When asked if the stadium shows would be any different then the arena shows last time around.



> I desperately wanted to bring this tour to South America, but they don't play basketball or ice hockey down there, and consequentially they don't have arenas. So you can play in a club or a soccer stadium. I'm playing in soccer stadiums, and I've decided that the arena show that I produced of _The Wall_ is not inclusive enough to play in a soccer stadium. We'd made the wall a lot wider, so I've been working on the content. I've worked on ways that the audience can see that tiny bloke a long way way without it being the standard, "Let's put up a couple of IMAX screens and they can watch us singing and playing the guitar out of sync." I'm really excited about the shows next year. In fact, when I finish this interview, I shall dash off to the editing suite where I go everyday to work on this stuff. In North America, I think we're doing nine baseball stadiums and 30 arena shows in markets that we weren't able to cover the last time we came through, so we're doing 40 shows. I'm really looking forward to it. The audiences were so amazing when I was here last year.​



​


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The Loner said:


> Also looking forward to the release of the live DVD in the future.


Best $10 I ever spent was The Wall from the Berlin Wall DVD. Sometimes it's worth rooting around the Zellers bargain bin.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You have to figure that when this tour finally ends a live concert DVD has to follow


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Second show added in Edmonton in May now.

I think I will still opt for Van or TO. I'm not a big fan of the 'chuk.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like you folks in Quebec get the bonus



> The word is “The Wall” fans will see in Québec City at Fields Of Abraham July 21 will be more than two-times as large as the wall that’s been constructed before hundreds of thousands of fans since the tour launched in 2010. Measuring more than 250 meters, “The Wall” in Québec City will mark only the second time the work has been performed outdoors and on this scale.​





> Along with a much bigger wall, Waters’ performance will feature a full surround-sound system guaranteed to “shake the entire site” and will include additional lighting and pyrotechnics.“I’ve always loved playing in Québec,” Rogers said in a statement. “The Québécois are a very passionate and musical people and we’ll be playing on the Fields Of Abraham. This is going to be completely unlike any of ‘The Wall’ shows we’ve done anywhere else in the world.”​


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

A new song has been popping up during the recent shows - here's a youtube of it;

Roger Waters--Jean Charles de Menezes--The wall Live in San Francisco 2012-05-11 - YouTube

The Ballad Of Jean Charles de Menezes (aka: Another brick in the wall part 4, A brick for Jean Charles de Menezes) 

All in all it's just another brick in the wall 
All in all you're just another brick in the wall 
Just another blunder 
Just another lousy call 
Just another clap of thunder 
And apologies ring hollow 
From the guilty in Whitehall 
And there's no hint of sorrow 
Just the whitewash on the wall 
Just one man dead 
And nothing is gained 
Nothing at all 
And Jean Charles de Menezes remains 
Just another brick in the wall 

In the memory of Jean Charles de Menezes, (7 January 1978 – 22 July 2005) and, as Roger said, to all the victims of state terror...

(seems to come after Brick, Pt. II and before he talks to the crowd before starting Mother)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

ledfloyd said:


> Don't miss it. You will be dissapointed.


Typo or Paradox?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I'm still picking my jaw off the floor after the Vancouver show. Did anyone else go?

For once I wished we were further back in the stadium. We had seats in the front section on the floor which were nice, but still so far away from the band that I would have rather had seats further back and up a little but to enjoy the full visual effect of the 500' x 30' wall. It was nice to see GE Smith up there too. I didn't know he was going to be there along with Snowy and Dave K. Some fine guitar playing by all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep, its a show for sure. Taking the wife and kids in June to see it. It will be my third show but I wanted them to see it as well


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Saw the show during the last tour in Detroit and it was amazing. Highy recommended!


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Went to the 1st show in Winnipeg last night. In summary, Incredible! The video presentation, the graphics, the band performance, this is a real special show, catch it if you can.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Anyone else going to TO? Man it's been a long time since I got those tickets. Can't believe it's finally creeping up.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks like you folks in Quebec get the bonus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be an amazing show, much better sound in an outdoor venue. Unless it's a nice night & the roof is open & you're sitting straight on, the sound at Sky Dome is absolute shit. And unlike a Toronto concert, nobody will tell you to sit down.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

TO show coming up this Saturday. I am taking the GF and the kids to see it this time. Nose bleeds but I have already seen it twice and wanted to at least give them the experience


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'd go in heartbeat but it's a watching-the-kids night for me while my wife is out. Loved it at the ACC when I caught it a couple times the first time it rolled through - but it's a great evening of entertainment. I've got a buddy that was at one of the Wrigley Field shows earlier this month and he said he liked it better outside than at the ACC, even if he was much further from the stage/wall.

I've got a poster up in the basement from one of the earlier shows and just noticed earlier this week that it's got a couple mistakes on it - Kanata, QC & Montreal, OH... C'mon Roger, you can do better than that.

Hope everyone who goes has a blast.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another great performance last night at Rogers Center. It's not my first choice for concerts but the surround sound employed on this tour did the job once again


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a youtube vid I found of the entire show. Appears to be in Chicago and was shot from several angles

[video=youtube;hnSVTOWWYuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnSVTOWWYuU[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Another great performance last night at Rogers Center. It's not my first choice for concerts but the surround sound employed on this tour did the job once again


I second what others have said about 'good seats' not being close seats. I was in section A and was far enough back to see everything. But it would have been nice to be in the 100's and be able to sit back and watch things more. But, I have been to other shows at Rogers Centre in the past, and I do think there were some sound benefits to being that close and int he centre.

Fantastic show overall. The only small issue I had was I just am not a huge fan of the guy who does Gilmour's vocal parts. And it's not because he doesn't sound like Gilmour, I just that I don't like his style on some of the stuff. The band was just amazing overall though. GE Smith did an fantastic slide solo at one point. Visually, it's just impossible to describe unless you've actually been there. Calling it a concert isn't doing it justice.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> I second what others have said about 'good seats' not being close seats. I was in section A and was far enough back to see everything. But it would have been nice to be in the 100's and be able to sit back and watch things more. But, I have been to other shows at Rogers Centre in the past, and I do think there were some sound benefits to being that close and int he centre.
> 
> Fantastic show overall. The only small issue I had was I just am not a huge fan of the guy who does Gilmour's vocal parts. And it's not because he doesn't sound like Gilmour, I just that I don't like his style on some of the stuff. The band was just amazing overall though. GE Smith did an fantastic slide solo at one point. Visually, it's just impossible to describe unless you've actually been there. Calling it a concert isn't doing it justice.


I would agree on the seating location. This was the 3rd time I had seen it. First time we were within the first 10 rows center at ACC. Then in Buffalo about 15-20 rows up on the side around center ice and then last night we were in the 500 section just right of center stage. Each time brought a different perspective. There is just so much going on you cant focus in on one thing or you miss something else.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would agree on the seating location. This was the 3rd time I had seen it. First time we were within the first 10 rows center at ACC. Then in Buffalo about 15-20 rows up on the side around center ice and then last night we were in the 500 section just right of center stage. Each time brought a different perspective. There is just so much going on you cant focus in on one thing or you miss something else.


Were were section A, 22 rows back which puts you just off centre, far enough back to see the width of the wall. But, you are on the floor so when people stand you are looking over heads. But... having the pig fly 15 feet over your head is pretty damn cool lol. And I could see Roger and the band which was neat. But without a doubt you miss the scope and effect of some of the light show.

I'd think somewhere around the 10-20th row of the 100 section would be pretty cool seats. Somewhere just off centre with a nice sightline of the stage. Or the first row of the 200 section. I don't know if I'd want the nosebleeds, but for your 3rd time seeing if I am sure they were more than good. And as you said, a way to get another perspective.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Bummer - that video you posted was awesome, GC. Kinda have to assume it was a leaked version of an upcoming "official release" with how professional it was, and how it's no longer up.

To make up for the loss, if you were at the show then private message me before midnight tonight (6/26) - the first 3 who do will have a little something to remember the night from.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would imagine that there will be an official DVD release of this once the tour has concluded


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would imagine that there will be an official DVD release of this once the tour has concluded


Dave Kilminster posted on TGP that there are films "in the can" for both the Wall and Dark Side shows.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> Dave Kilminster posted on TGP that there are films "in the can" for both the Wall and Dark Side shows.


What is the dark side lineup for this dvd


----------

